# Disney Goes Furry - new anthro dog movie



## Frasque (Dec 24, 2008)

It's a shame they're not releasing this CGI bollywood film to theaters - the furries would go nuts for it. It's adorable.

Bootleg version here: http://www.veoh.com/videos/v163635873xCwZQng


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 24, 2008)

wtf. If it is a movie I will watch it. I will probably love it too...


----------



## Sernion (Dec 24, 2008)

The sound quality almost pierced my brains out..
Only watched the first few minutes, but the artstyle looks as if its targeted to furries.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't particularly like the look of it all that much, but then again, I'm watching a terrible quality video.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Stupid psp won't let me watch vids.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 24, 2008)

It's okay... :/


----------



## fangborn (Dec 24, 2008)

id go see it. the sound quality on that video was goddamn horrible i couldn't stand it.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

It looks annoying.


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 24, 2008)

looks like disney got too cool for cartoons


----------



## Frasque (Dec 24, 2008)

There are shorter but better quality vids up on youtube. 
At least the deisgn is cuter than that creepy hydrocephalic Bolt.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Frasque said:


> There are shorter but better quality vids up on youtube.
> At least the deisgn is cuter than that creepy hydrocephalic Bolt.



lolwat


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks crap. And not just because of the horrible quality of that video. It looks like a seriously shallow story with no real plot. Plus it's got all that 3-D CGI shit, which I hate anyway. 2-D ftw. Just because it's furry doesn't mean it's good. Nice find, but unfortunately the movie itself looks crap. Cute, but crap.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 24, 2008)

I was hoping for a WP link somewhere, but since nobody posted one:
>> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roadside_Romeo

The renderings are nice, although judging by the trailer the animation looks a little . . . piecemeal?


----------



## Tyr_Perhaps (Dec 25, 2008)

Too much singing and the animations not all too great XD


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Well it's definately furry...
That video nearly made my ears bleed though and I can't really see much point to the movie. Perhaps furry is best left to the furries. XD
I'd probably watch it if it came on TV though, provided there was nothing better on.


----------



## virus (Dec 25, 2008)

What the hell? Seriously. Please think this over. Why do you suddenly have to conclude everything or anything is furry just because animals have human characteristics. It makes me RAEGGGGGGG. 

For the love of, please turn off the auto tune device from your head. No one, and I repeat. No one gives a flying rats arse over furries, except possibly the ones who troll them. Because then they wouldn't have anything to do.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like utter shit to me.


----------



## Suirad (Dec 25, 2008)

I couldn't watch more than a few seconds because of the sound quality. But I turned off the sound and I honestly don't like it.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2008)

Jesus.
...no. Y-you go back to hell now. Goobye. :{


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

Disney goes furry? like they haven't done that before -.-


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Dec 25, 2008)

The characters were cute, but the sound quality was so awful I couldn't watch more than a couple minutes of it.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 25, 2008)

virus said:


> What the hell? Seriously. Please think this over. Why do you suddenly have to conclude everything or anything is furry just because animals have human characteristics. It makes me RAEGGGGGGG.
> 
> For the love of, please turn off the auto tune device from your head. No one, and I repeat. No one gives a flying rats arse over furries, except possibly the ones who troll them. Because then they wouldn't have anything to do.



^ When the hell did cartoons get classified as furry..owait. 
Regardless it is fucking annoying; cartoons are cartoons, furries = mostly fetish oriented.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

sorry...I prefer watching "Cats cant dance" over that


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It looks annoying.



^This, Disney blows nowadays.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

kitsubaka said:


> ^ When the hell did cartoons get classified as furry..owait.
> Regardless it is fucking annoying; cartoons are cartoons, furries = mostly fetish oriented.



Actually, according to Wikipedia (though they suck) a furry is either
"A member of the furry fandomâ€”fans of artwork, stories, and related products (comics, movies, costumes, etc.) which feature anthropomorphic animals"

Or "An animal character with anthropomorphic characteristics, also known as: in cartooning (which may have human type characters and fandoms referred to as Skins)
Funny animals and Talking Animals

Regarding to this, a furry could be anything we hardcore patriots say it is to humans in fur =P


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> Actually, according to Wikipedia (though they suck) a furry is either
> "A member of the furry fandomâ€”fans of artwork, stories, and related products (comics, movies, costumes, etc.) which feature anthropomorphic animals"
> 
> Or "An animal character with anthropomorphic characteristics, also known as: in cartooning (which may have human type characters and fandoms referred to as Skins)
> ...



(An aside on bias.)
I like how looking at the history page anyone who doesn't have an animal or "kawaii" in their name is reverting or has either "(cat)" or "(alpha cat)" as their comment.
PS: Also, isn't GreenReaper the wikifur founder?


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 25, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> (An aside on bias.)
> I like how looking at the history page anyone who doesn't have an animal or "kawaii" in their name is reverting or has either "(cat)" or "(alpha cat)" as their comment.
> PS: Also, isn't GreenReaper the wikifur founder?



Offtopic, LOVE your avatar to bits O^O

Hasn't Disney ALWAYS been furry, though? And where's more info on this? Like..title, and where it's being shown if not in theaters?


----------



## MidnightFury (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't really consider that "furry", personally. I didn't look at the video clip. I just checked the Wikipedia article. It's not my style.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 25, 2008)

*rolls eyes* Furries are too critic or I'm too young.

Yeah, I'm just a pup. Everything is fine to me.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 25, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> *rolls eyes* *Furries are too critic* or I'm too young.
> 
> Yeah, I'm just a pup. Everything is fine to me.



Go with that one. I am sure you have heard of the furry 'bawwing' well yea that is true.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 25, 2008)

kitsubaka said:


> Go with that one. I am sure you have heard of the furry 'bawwing' well yea that is true.


Yeah. We're like /b/tards. ^_^ Oh, how I love internet discordances.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 25, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> Yeah. We're like /b/tards. ^_^ Oh, how I love internet discordances.



Basically; but tons of furries are indeed  /b/tards and vice versa. No group gets along on the net mainly because people just see text as text and not text with a person behind the words.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 26, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> Actually, according to Wikipedia (though they suck) a furry is either
> "A member of the furry fandomâ€”fans of artwork, stories, and related products (comics, movies, costumes, etc.) which feature anthropomorphic animals"
> 
> Or "An animal character with anthropomorphic characteristics, also known as: in cartooning (which may have human type characters and fandoms referred to as Skins)
> ...


Reminds me of the "five definitions of furry" I suggested on a previous topic.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 26, 2008)

Just wait a few months and get a DVD or a torrent of it when it comes out.

It looks interesting enough. I'll probably be watching it because I love CGI animated film. Whether it's good or bad, I'll probably watch it and enjoy it to some degree.


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah - too pop/childish really.  And I think it's pretty safe to say if Disney made it, it's not going to contain some of the finer elements that constitute "furry".  (you know, Bwwaaaaa'ing, yiff, drama, more yiff, etc.)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 26, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah - too pop/childish really.  And I think it's pretty safe to say if Disney made it, it's not going to contain some of the finer elements that constitute "furry".  (you know, Bwwaaaaa'ing, yiff, drama, more yiff, etc.)


It has Robin Hood fucking Simba? LET'S ALL WATCH IT NAO!


----------



## Omny87 (Dec 26, 2008)

I looked at a lot of the clips from the film on Youtube. It looks like a pretty decent film; maybe worth seeing. The animation seems a bit off at a few points though. Still, the music's stuck in my head now and that's more than enough to convince me.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

Shit quality, but cute.

Reminds me of Hunter from RR.


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 27, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah - too pop/childish really.  And I think it's pretty safe to say if Disney made it, it's not going to contain some of the finer elements that constitute "furry".  (you know, Bwwaaaaa'ing, yiff, drama, more yiff, etc.)



*LOL*   Fine elements indeed.




anyone wants a good example of Disney fur, please watch Chicken Little.  All anthros, no humans.  Thank gods there's no yiff, or my nephew would be scarred for life


----------



## Lingonius (Dec 27, 2008)

I didn't see any dog erotica... so it can't have been furry! D:

Also... if anything, Disney was more furry back in the 20th Century than they are now. So, I would say Disney Goes Crappy Entertainment For Small Children and Singing Teenagers Who Can't Act, for the most part..

Either way, read some comments about the movie on IMDB (Which I usually find reliable) and this movie is - as apparant - not that good..


----------



## buckblackhoof (Dec 27, 2008)

disney didnt start the idea though....this is a foreign film...Raj films...and disney decided to participate with it


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks like shit. The anthros bodies are too...odd, to me the look like mutants that got stuck between dogs and humans.. Ick


----------



## buckblackhoof (Dec 27, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> Looks like shit. The anthros bodies are too...odd, to me the look like mutants that got stuck between dogs and humans.. Ick



you got to give them credit for trying...what? did you want cgi dogs instead?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 27, 2008)

> did you want cgi dogs instead?


Yes.  I saw the movie 'Bolt' recently and lived the animation in it. Bolt was cgi, right? Hmmmmm


----------



## buckblackhoof (Dec 27, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> Bolt was cgi, right? Hmmmmm



no bolt was animation....cgi is like underdog, where they take RL dogs and make them do things like speak and such... 

plus, the animation wasnt by disney, it was by raj films, the only thing disney did was sign a contract and made it english, thats it...all the animation was done by raj films


----------



## Frasque (Dec 27, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> Looks like shit. The anthros bodies are too...odd, to me the look like mutants that got stuck between dogs and humans.. Ick


 
Like I said, they look like furries. Man, you little shits are hard to please.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh man, those were quite possibly the ugliest "Disney" characters I have ever seen. Like someone else said earlier, they looked like mutant..._things_.

I had the sound down low because I read that the quality was bad, and for the life of me, I couldn't figure out why it sounded like the characters were not speaking English...


----------



## Sabstar (Jan 3, 2009)

You know they actually showed this in our local cinema for quite some time, i saw a cutout for it in there too. xD 
The movie looks like shit from what i can see on that recording, but i quite like this trailer. 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NwxuKY24edU


----------



## Drac0nis (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a start X)


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 3, 2009)

There's just something about this that just... makes me mad.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> sorry...I prefer watching "Cats cant dance" over that




<3


----------



## Kaeko (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd actually watch it. It kinda looks a little cute, the whole salon thing is a bit odd. Don't watch that first link...find a better one


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jan 4, 2009)

I honestly want to see it.  People who are downtalking it, especially on the models of the characters are expecting -way- too much from something that is, almost guaranteed, not even intended to be "furry".  It's honestly the same type of animal-character story I'd expect from Disney.

I like the visual look, it seems like an interesting story for what it appears to be aimed at.  People who won't even give it a shot, as I said, are being WAY too anal about "omigawd, that's now what I want a furry to be like!"

People who just think it'll be a bad movie, I'm more forgiving to them, cause they're not going completely on looks.

But yes, find a better link than in the OP.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

*MY EARS.

OW.*


----------



## eternal_flare (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, I always miss news like this...


----------



## Omny87 (Jan 13, 2009)

For those who want to see the movie, this guy posted the whole film up. And in High Quality too! 

Unfortunately, it has no subtitles. There used to be one with subtitles on YouTube, but I can't seem to find it anymore.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jan 13, 2009)

The subbed version got taken down, sadly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2009)

Hiphop furries in MY movie?



BIG LOLS


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jan 14, 2009)

Like many others, couldn't watch long because my ears were bleeding.  It looks...bad.     I think not releasing in theatres is a wise choice.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 15, 2009)

Admittedly I only watched a few clips on the higher quality YouTube and wasn't watching with that critical of an eye, but I don't get what the hell everyone's issue is with the character design or the animation.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Jan 15, 2009)

The animation looks alright, but this is a kids movie. It'll be a fun watch but not amazing. Something to make me smile on a bad day for sure.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 15, 2009)

Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:


> The animation looks alright, but this is a kids movie. It'll be a fun watch but not amazing. Something to make me smile on a bad day for sure.



So in other words peoples problem with it is it isn't fap material.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like a target to furries but I wouldnt want it to be some fad were everyone under the sun would act as if they were furry and not even have a clue like little kids who  see songs on rockband or a movie and they are now "major fans" of a band that they know only one song in. I may be wrong though .....


----------



## brrrr (Jan 15, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Admittedly I only watched a few clips on the higher quality YouTube and wasn't watching with that critical of an eye, but I don't get what the hell everyone's issue is with the character design or the animation.


There's a lot of inconsitancies in the animation, rather than it being fluid throughout. No idea what people are getting up in arms about the character designs though, I thought they looked fine.

Just yeah, the storyline and concept look rather bad. Hiphop furries...and shit.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

My ears, can't hear... *collapse*


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2009)

When was the last time there was a full-length 2D Disney movie other than Fox and the Hound 2?


----------



## kitsubaka (Jan 16, 2009)

Shadow said:


> When was the last time there was a full-length 2D Disney movie other than Fox and the Hound 2?



Disney's 'The Frog Princess' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Princess_and_the_Frog will be released sometime this year they say and it will be a full 2D movie. As for already released I can' not remember what so ever.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 16, 2009)

The last 2-D Theatrical release (as the above posted Wiki page says) was 2004's "Home On The Range".


----------



## Kranksty (Jan 16, 2009)

I like animated films but don't understand what the heck the furry is saying.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 18, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> The last 2-D Theatrical release (as the above posted Wiki page says) was 2004's "Home On The Range".



Almost forgot about that one. Saw it, and it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope it works out for them.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Jan 18, 2009)

I was going to say... hasn't anyone noticed that this is in another language? >___>

Hinglish. LOL


----------

